# Grass to plant for swine pasture?



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

What would be the best year round grass to plant for pigs?
At present i have Milo and cow Peas planted that will be ready soon.
Also have Rape and Rye that the pigs are feeding on now that is just about gone. Plowing up 10 ac. today to plant Wheat and more Rape in for the fall and winter. I have a 10 ac. plot i would like to put a good grass in to rotate the pigs in.

I was thinking maybe Ladino clover, Orchard grass, Fescue,Timothy,and Rape mix. This way maybe it would make a back up year round pasture for the Sows.
I do like Rape as it grows very well here and is very high in protein. All my pigs eat it like candy.

Any ideas and help on this is appreciated.

Best,
Gerold.


----------



## Hairsheep (Aug 13, 2012)

Well, i can certainly testify to the hardiness of Orchard Grass...its my yard and fields..I also have White Clover which grows in it, and the chickens love it.
But, if your pigs turn the Orchard Grass over, weeds will quickly take its place.
Just something to think on.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

Hairsheep said:


> Well, i can certainly testify to the hardiness of Orchard Grass...its my yard and fields..I also have White Clover which grows in it, and the chickens love it.
> But, if your pigs turn the Orchard Grass over, weeds will quickly take its place.
> Just something to think on.


I have one patch of Sudan. They like it. As long as they have plenty of grass and feed they don't root the pasture up much. Spots where they root i run the disc over and smooth it out and plant more grass. 
You are right about weeds. Got one 15 ac. field with Orchard, red clover, and fescue . I don't run the pigs in that field. The red clover has died out after a few years. With the drought this year some of the fescue has died out and weeds are starting to grow in the bare spots will have to reseed it. 

Still not decided what grasses to plant in the new plot i have ready. I like Orchard grass but the draw back is it dies out in the winter here. Its is a little cooler here now and the pigs go out in the fields and feed more now.


----------



## FarmerDavid (Jul 16, 2012)

Gerold, do the pigs have free range to feed in these pastures as they please?


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

FarmerDavid said:


> Gerold, do the pigs have free range to feed in these pastures as they please?


I keep the pigs separated in different areas.
The biggest area is where i have 6 sows due in late Sept. with two young replacement boars. They have free range to woods, a patch of cow peas, Sudan grass. In the same area is where i have plowed out Rye and Wheat they have just about finished off this summer. Today i will finish up on that area with a disc and leveling it off. I think i will plant more Sudan in half of it and Millet in the other half. The Sudan really grows good and should last up until Jan.- Feb.

Next to the sows i have area for the big boar. He has Rye and Wheat in his patch and i feed him some feed each day.

On the far end i have feeder pigs ( 7 ) is all i have left. They will be gone by Oct. They have a mix of grass in their area. I feed them a mix of feed each day. 

When plowing in the field the sows come out and follow me around rooting in the fresh plowed ground. They eat the roots i plow up. 

Best,
Gerold.


----------



## FarmerDavid (Jul 16, 2012)

Could you plant wheat for them to graze?


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

FarmerDavid said:


> Could you plant wheat for them to graze?


Yes. Provided there is rain. I planted Wheat, Rye, Rape last year. Pigs grazed on it all winter and first part of spring. Worked very well. I switch to Sudan grass and field peas this past spring. The sows and boars are feeding on the Sudan and Field peas now. Got rain just at the right time. However i did plant some more wheat in two plots and it didn't do any good because it was to dry here this summer. I just plowed that area and planted Sudan and Millet in it Friday and it rained on it yesterday and another good rain last night it should make a good pasture in a couple months. I do have a good stand of wheat in one plot that i planted early this spring that the pigs have not been into yet. Not decided what to do with it yet. The deer like it.  Today i plowed up 3 more areas (about a total of 5 ac.) Not decided what to plant there yet.

Best,
Gerold.


----------

